# Brauche Hilfe bei Memory Programmierung



## Lea (4. Aug 2008)

Hallo

Ich muss von der Uni aus ein Memory in Java programmieren, bin aber ganz neu auf dem Gebiet und habe nicht wirklich Ahnung wie ich vorgehen muss. Wir hatten ein halbes Jahr Unterreicht so dass mir theoretisch Grundlagen vorhanden sind, aber in der Praxis klappt es nicht. Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen und sagen, wie ich prinzipiell voran gehen muss? Ich arbeite miT Eclipse und habe mir gedacht zunächst das Programm in Start, GUI und Funktionalitäts Klassen aufzuteilen. Ist es sinnvoll das Spielfeld von 4x4 MemoryButtons als Array oder im Gridlayout zu erstellen? Wie geht man bei einer Memory Programmierung prinzipiell vor?? 
Vielen dank schon mal im Vorraus für die Hilfe!

Lg Lea


----------



## SlaterB (4. Aug 2008)

wenn du noch nichts oder wenig vorher gemacht hast, dann würde ich mich an deiner Stelle nicht so von starren Strukturen eindrängen lassen,
über eine 'Aufteilung' muss man bei sowas eigentlich nicht nachdenken, geschweige denn 'Funktionalitätstests'

> das Spielfeld von 4x4 MemoryButtons als Array oder im Gridlayout zu erstellen

da gibts kein Entweder-Oder, du brauchst beides,
das Array für den Zugriff auf die Komponenten bei der internen Logik,
des Layout für die Anzeige

und nicht unbedingt alles vorher bedenken wollen, auch wenn ihr das vielleicht gerade so gelernt habt,
fang mit einem 4x4 Array von JButtons an, nur mit einem Buchstaben drauf und nicht gleich ein Bild oder ähnlich kompliziertes,
dann brauchst du vielleicht noch ähnlich viele ActionListener und merkst bald dass du doch besser ein Array einer eigenen Klasse erstellen solltest, die von JButton erbt und gleichzeitig ActionListener ist oder einen JButton + ActionListener enthält,

die ActionListener kann man natürlich auch extern halten,
es reicht sogar einer der auf alle Buttons registriert ist und anhand getSource() unterscheidet, welcher Button gedrückt wurde,

so geht das hin und her, das Gesamtkonzept muss nicht von vornherein feststehen,
besser wärs natürlich


----------



## Marco13 (4. Aug 2008)

Hm - ERST denken könnte aber sicher nicht schaden. Insbesondere die Fragen:
Welche Klassen brauche ich?
Welche Eigenschaften (Fields) brauchen die?
Welche Methoden müssen die anbieten?
sollte man sich schon mal gestellt haben...


----------

